

The Kickstarter Potato Salad Guy Should Probably Give the Money to Charity - nealabq
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/07/08/potato_salad_kickstarter_the_guy_should_give_the_money_to_charity.html

======
GuiA
People sure are very good at telling others what they should do.

Would it be morally noble for him to give the money for charity? Sure. Should
he "probably" give it to charity? Absolutely not.

Who knows how much this guy gives to charity. Who knows if he has medical
bills to pay. Who knows if he's just coming out of a shitty year of
unemployment.

I don't even get what the point of this article is. Inform? Nope. Give a
valuable insight grounded in personal experience? Nope.

Maybe the author should give the money he gets from Slate writing this joke of
an article to charity.

------
MrMember
He can do whatever the hell he wants with the money (as long as he fulfills
his Kickstarter rewards). He isn't some public figure where the stain of his
potato salad money that he kept instead of giving to charity will follow him
for the rest of his life. These are his 15 minutes of fame, after his
Kickstarter ends he'll be collectively forgotten.

The fact that people are giving him a ton of money "ironically" doesn't create
any new obligation for him. If he wants to keep the money, I say great. If he
wants to give it to charity, fine.

------
tjr
Do we have any idea how much potato salad guy already gives to charity? It
might be a little, it might be a lot, it might be nothing. How is what he does
with his money anyone's business but his own?

------
aikah
He should do whatever he want with the money.Since people are willing to give
him some for nothing.

It sure lessen the value of a Kickstarter,but who cares,free money and potato
salad!

------
adamnemecek
What's crazy is that on Sunday, he was at like $4K. Two days later he's at
more than 10x that. Can't wait for VCs to start funding webscale potato
salads.

------
pnt12
What about the people funding this? After all, they are responsible for making
this happen. Also, if we start thinking about all the money everyone could
spend better, everyone's guilty of that.

------
nsxwolf
People should give every penny above what is needed for the most basic
essentials of life to charity.

(well intentioned bait)

~~~
oh_sigh
Do you do that? What percentage of your income do you donate to charity per
year?

~~~
nsxwolf
I don't. I give an embarrassingly small percentage of my income to charity
each year. I am ashamed of this - I'm mostly living paycheck to paycheck,
trying to raise a family, fund a retirement and save a good chunk of cash for
emergencies - but would like to eventually be more generous.

I don't really think people should give every surplus penny to charity, but
it's an interesting perspective. I don't know if there's really a "correct"
amount people should give.

------
lotsofmangos
There is no 'should'. I'm not even sure he has to even try making potato salad
at the end. There's just no real point in trying to be over serious and worthy
about what is essentially a stupid joke that has got a bit out of hand.

I hope he spends the money on pasta salad personally. I hate potato salad.

~~~
andreasvc
There is a should: it's an editorial, so he can state his opinion. There is
definitely a point in being serious, because it's a serious amount of money.

~~~
lotsofmangos
And I was giving my opinion of his opinion. And quantity of cash does not
negate levity, as the KLF will tell you.

Given the context, it is a silly amount of money.

------
iterationx
A lot of charities are scams, that would make a better slate article.

------
wmj
This is the kind of one-hit wonder that you simply can't imitate. It amuses
due to its novelty. Repeat it, and it's gone.

